
Vulkan Questions and Answers Discord Channel - Procedural
https://discord.gg/uy7hbtz
======
Procedural
If you have any question about Vulkan, feel free to ask them in this #vulkan-
questions channel.

The only rule is keep it CPU-language-neutral, it's not meant for C++ vs C# vs
Rust wars.

